# Anyone tried Puregon



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi All

After 1st unsuccessful DIUI on Clomid (50mg) for 5 days I'm going to go for 2nd DIUI with Puregon 50 ius for 10 days.
I will appreciate any success stories/ site effect/ comments.........

thanks
Sophie


----------



## Danii (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey,

I am in my 2 WW having done assisted IUI with clomid and puregon.  Sorry I can't confirm a success story (although am praying for one!) but I can tell you that I didn't really have any side effects from it.  I did 75 and 100 dosage for 10 days adjusted as they checked the follicle development and I found injecting at night was much easier as was less rushed.  I got my DH to inject for me and since it's done with a pen it's really easy to do.

Hope it goes ok for you xx


----------



## SophieBlue (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for shearing your experience................fingers crossed for you   
Hope all goes well, keep positive.

Sophie xx


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

I found the pen a bit fiddly to use as I was injecting myself, but you soon get used to it.  I didn't notice any particular side effects from it.  I had success on my second cycle.  I was on a low dose of 25iu and ended up with one follicle and nine months later one baby   
Good luck
x


----------

